# Commentary on Jude



## Southern Presbyterian (May 8, 2016)

I'm looking for a commentary on the book of Jude. Suggestions?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Stephen L Smith (May 8, 2016)

Gene L. Green — Jude and 2 Peter (Baker Exegetical Commentary on the New Testament, 2008) followed by Peter H. Davids — The Letters of 2 Peter and Jude (Pillar New Testament Commentary, 2006).


----------



## py3ak (May 8, 2016)

Thomas Manton and William Jenkyn both wrote commentaries on Jude.


----------



## Wayne (May 8, 2016)

Jenkyn's commentary is available here:

https://archive.org/details/expositionuponep00jenk

And for Manton's, you'll need to locate it among his _Works_. Don't remember which volume(s), but that too should be available on the Web, either through archive.org or puritanlibrary.org


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 8, 2016)

both were quite lengthy; Jenkyn's was a folio I think.


----------



## py3ak (May 8, 2016)

Wayne said:


> Jenkyn's commentary is available here:
> 
> https://archive.org/details/expositionuponep00jenk
> 
> And for Manton's, you'll need to locate it among his _Works_. Don't remember which volume(s), but that too should be available on the Web, either through archive.org or puritanlibrary.org



It's Volume V in the _Works_, but it's also available in the Crossway Classic Commentaries series.


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (May 9, 2016)

Thank you, Brothers.


----------

